# Opinions on recent Pocket Camp Trends



## cornimer (May 16, 2019)

There are two recent Pocket Camp trends which I find kind of annoying, and I was wondering if other people have the same opinion. 

1. *Gyroidite events having one item that costs a ridiculously high amount of gyroids and the rest of the items a very small amount. * I do not have the time or patience to collect 500-600 gyroids for one item. I also find that this trend is decreasing the quality of items in the gyroidite events. 5 different coloured eggs (last month) and 5 different coloured gyroids as the low-gyroidite-count craft-able items? It's just kind of boring. I was hoping this pattern would only be for the Easter event and was disappointed when they brought it back this month. I hope they don't keep bringing it back.

2. *All new villagers are available through maps.* I wouldn't mind if SOME new villagers were available through maps, but lately all of them have been. I prefer when villagers just randomly start showing up at your camp, and you have to get them up to a certain level to invite them to your campsite. I don't want to keep finding 10 items to give Gulliver to get a villager map. I haven't even gotten all of the very first round of villager maps because I just can't be bothered to find that many disposable items.  

What are your opinions on these trends, and are there any other recent trends that bother you?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 16, 2019)

I have no words on the Gyroidite event change, but I do like how villagers can be obtained by Gulliver now. It makes him useful for once instead of being trash.


----------



## Ossiran (May 16, 2019)

The one item crafting a lot doesn't bother me, but it brings other problems. In the past, you only needed about 420 Gyroids to finish the entire event. For the Zipper event, you needed 720 and this time you need 670. That's a lot more you need to play. HOWEVER, what makes this event even worse than the Zipper event is that the final Academy class requires you to craft the LT item to complete it with 3 medals. This is the first time an item, a 200 LT item, has been required. It is assumed you can use 2 giant ones instead, but that's another 500 (or 1170 total) you need to finish. That is insane!

On top of that, they've gotten lazy with the recolors and rewards for the Garden Events, which have been becoming harder each time, and the fishing tournament rewards continue to be worse with larger goals.

You're also getting less LTs for logins (3 days instead of 2, but only 9 LTs total instead of 10).

These, the map animals, recolored fortune cookie items, more LT crafting items, the sparcity of reissue material, and the non-stop events taking more time to complete... all of these are driving people away from the game. I planned on taking a break once the AC Switch game was announced regardless, but these trends have strengthened my argument. 

I know Nintendo has been keeping DeNA in line to make sure they aren't gouging customers even more than they are, but it's clear that DeNA is seeing how far they can cross the line without stepping on Nintendo's toes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 16, 2019)

I've also been wondering why they rarely seldom do clothes crafting. What's the reason on them not doing them so often? I mean, when they first started in December of 2017, the chain kept going until April of 2018. Then they stopped for 6 months to bring them back. (They were going to appear in September, but my guess due to the Earthquake that Japan had, they delayed it to October)
They brought clothes crafting back in October, and I was so happy of its return. But since seasonal events happened, Pocket Camp treats clothes crafting as it was never a thing anymore. They are going back to the clothes crafting hiatus back in April and I don't think they'll have any intention of bringing them back.

(Okay, so. The reason I want clothes crafting to return and I had a huge rant on it is because my outfit is replicating my New Leaf character's outfit, and its almost done. I need the Rainbow Feather and Orange Sandals. But if clothes crafting doesn't come soon, or some event that will make a return of those items I need, I may wear an apple stem and be barefoot forever until they come, and I most certainly don't want that.)

Rant, over.


----------



## cornimer (May 16, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> On top of that, they've gotten lazy with the recolors and rewards for the Garden Events, which have been becoming harder each time, and the fishing tournament rewards continue to be worse with larger goals.



Yeah I totally agree with this. The fishing tourney rewards almost always are undesirable and you need to play so much to get them, I usually ignore that event all together.


----------



## Phawnix (May 16, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> 1. *Gyroidite events having one item that costs a ridiculously high amount of gyroids and the rest of the items a very small amount. * I do not have the time or patience to collect 500-600 gyroids for one item. I also find that this trend is decreasing the quality of items in the gyroidite events. 5 different coloured eggs (last month) and 5 different coloured gyroids as the low-gyroidite-count craft-able items? It's just kind of boring. I was hoping this pattern would only be for the Easter event and was disappointed when they brought it back this month. I hope they don't keep bringing it back.



I'm not sure if 2 times is enough to be called a pattern. I would wait and see what the next event is like. That being said I don't really care for the items either and collecting that many is a pain but it's definitely do-able. Keep your character in market plaza and just log in whenever you have time and collect a few. Once in a while check in at your campsite and your campers will give you some as well. Most importantly only go to shovel strike quarry when the reward is gyroidites. I managed to finish the last scavenger hunt with a day to spare this way.



Vampnessa said:


> 2. *All new villagers are available through maps.* I wouldn't mind if SOME new villagers were available through maps, but lately all of them have been. I prefer when villagers just randomly start showing up at your camp, and you have to get them up to a certain level to invite them to your campsite. I don't want to keep finding 10 items to give Gulliver to get a villager map. I haven't even gotten all of the very first round of villager maps because I just can't be bothered to find that many disposable items.



Again not sure if you can call it a pattern just yet. I remember just recently they released a bunch of new campers randomly into the mix. They released new campers at Christmas time as well. I'm sure they will introduce more but it takes time to create new designs for them. I'm not really crazy about most of the new ones, I prefer the originals.



Paperboy012305 said:


> I've also been wondering why they rarely seldom do clothes crafting. What's the reason on them not doing them so often? I mean, when they first started in December of 2017, the chain kept going until April of 2018. Then they stopped for 6 months to bring them back. (They were going to appear in September, but my guess due to the Earthquake that Japan had, they delayed it to October)
> They brought clothes crafting back in October, and I was so happy of its return. But since seasonal events happened, Pocket Camp treats clothes crafting as it was never a thing anymore. They are going back to the clothes crafting hiatus back in April and I don't think they'll have any intention of bringing them back.
> 
> (Okay, so. The reason I want clothes crafting to return and I had a huge rant on it is because my outfit is replicating my New Leaf character's outfit, and its almost done. I need the Rainbow Feather and Orange Sandals. But if clothes crafting doesn't come soon, or some event that will make a return of those items I need, I may wear an apple stem and be barefoot forever until they come, and I most certainly don't want that.)
> ...



This was painful to read.

._.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 16, 2019)

To keep this from turning into a rant,

1 I don't like it
2 I also don't like this. Alot.

If it weren't for the possibility for the mobile game and Switch game to link, I would have stopped playing months ago.


----------



## Ras (May 17, 2019)

So, amenities. Are those completely dead? Nothing new in longer than I can even remember.


----------



## WynterFrost (May 17, 2019)

Yeah not really a fan either of the event styles lately. 

I think with the villager maps they're trying to make the gulliver system more relevant because before the maps came along I maybe used him once when he was first introduced and then never again.

Another thing I've noticed is all the fortune cookies they've released recently. So many! For me personally it's not really an issue because I'm not interested in the items but other people will be and they will be struggling to come up with the leaf tickets to try and get all the items they want (let's not even get started on the duplication rate of the cookies!)


----------



## Grand Concubunny (May 17, 2019)

Yeah, whatever happend to clothing crafting? And why do they keep the best clothing locked behind tickets?

Man, I wish the clothing,wigs and hats they are giving us was available via bells


----------



## Breath Mint (May 18, 2019)

I absolutely hate how all the new villagers come through maps now. It feels like such a chore to have to craft 10 items almost every time I play and hand them to gulliver one at a time on top of everything else I do when I play. And even then, you're not guaranteed to get an animal map every time. The only good thing is they made it a little faster to hand over the items.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

Insanely idiotic, mildly put and hopefully not too cuss for the rules. Like, yes they are just making this more and more annoying to play and devs stretching this way too far to see how long they can keep it up. Having an insanely amount of gyroidites for one item that takes a day to craft is NOT okay. I checked for fun how many gyroidites I had left after crafting everything once on recent events vs. those before. I'm pretty average collecting so nothing hardcore and I had like ~60-70 from recent events as leftover whereas before you could have around 200. I don't like them doing this and if they are gonna continue ****ing up this game with this and barely giving us stuff we need I'd as well quit.

As for villager I do get a lot of crap to load Gulliver with, but it's really dumb to make ALL of them maps.. like come on you don't even get a map every time you do it... 

And in general they really try driving this off a cliff, no one likes this and you are not FEH, or so I thought. Also this recent reissue craft where we hardly get materials yet they keep truckin' with stuff.


----------

